# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  powikłania po leczeniu kanałowym

## ola83

Podczas leczenia kanałowego górnej piatki, po wypełnieniu kanałów, założeniu lekarstwa i pozostawienia zęba do tygodniowej obserwacji, odłamała mi się cała boczna ściana tego zęba. 
Bardzo uważałam na ten ząb, starałam się nie gryźć tą strona.

Czy może być to wina stomatologa? 
Lekarz oczywiście umywa ręce.
Jedynym wyjściem jest założenie wkładu i korony, a jest to ogromny koszt 1 500 zł.

Czy mogę złożyć skargę i domagać się odszkodowania?

Dziękuję za wszelkie informacje!

----------


## focus9

Załamanie bocznej ściany może wynikać z tego że ząb już był martwy i prawdopodobnie pęknięta była płytka. Raczej nie jest to wina stomatologa. Jeżeli plomba już nie będzie się miała na czym trzymać  to koronka lub jeszcze jedno wyjście o połowę tańsze od koronki to nadbudowa z włókna szklanego. Mi coś takiego stomatolog zrobiła i bardzo dobrze się trzyma i jest o połowę tańsza od tradycyjnej koronki.

----------

